# Mass gainer ?



## SAW (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi,

As I'm now back tracking my food I can see I'm not eating enough to put on any size but I do struggle to get the extra calories in. I've got my macros sorted and I know food is much better than shakes but I could really do with a decent mass gainer just to get a few more calories in, even if I split the shake in two and have some morning and evening. Any suggestions on good quality one ?

PS. if were no allowed to discuss brand etc please delete the post.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

either make your own shake with oats, milk, whey and good fats or buy calorie dense snacks and save your money mate.

Flap jacks are great calorie dense option and can be used as a snack. Home Bargains do massive flapjacks that are 40p each, tasty and around 600 cals each. Go nice with a brew.

Also, review your other meals and see if you can make them larger. I could suggest a few 1000 calorie breakfasts in an instant, just think outside the box.

Ill give you a quick suggestion for delicious cereal that isn't boring as you can simply change the cereal. Take it or leave it lol.....

Aldis version of Kellogs Kraves are called chocolate pillows and are £1.29 a 500g box.

166g of pillows will be a third of a box (43pence). 107 carb, 28 fat, 12 protein.

30g Scoop of Whey, I use impact why (25 pence). 2 carb, 2 fat, 25 protein.

Pint of SS Milk (40 pence). 28 carb, 9 fat, 19 protein. - Poor 300ml into a shaker and the rest over the cereal.

1140 cals. 138 carbs, 40 fat, 56 protein for just over £1.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

I struggle getting the food down and get about 1300 cals a day from mass gainer shake. Mines a cheapo one so costs under a pound a shake, including milk, which give rough 650 cals


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Milk is a very good way to add calories, try lactose free if normal milk give you problems. Peanut butter is another good option, put it in the fridge and eat it with a spoon. I wouldn't get the mass gain drinks as your paying money for [email protected] Just have a snickers bar if you just want calories.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

whole milk, PB, oats, whey protein and vanilla ice cream makes for a mean mass gainer shake

Save these high sugary calorie packed tricks til the end of the day though

try to eat like an adult until you are truly stuffed before resorting to less favorable calories


----------



## Lowkii (Nov 25, 2017)

I've used Serious Mass for years. It does the job if you can't get all your calories from food.


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

CNP Pro Mass is what I've been using.

4.5kg is 90 servings with milk or 45 with water and around £40. The sugar content does increase alot if you use with milk though.

I just add peanut butter and fruit to that as a post workout and before bed.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Crackerman said:


> The sugar content does increase alot if you use with milk though.


 In what way mate?


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

Endomorph84 said:


> In what way mate?


 Lactose.

With water it's 4 scoops

48g carbs of which 6.6g sugars

5.4g fat

35g protein

With milk it's 2 scoops

48g carbs of which sugars 27g

3.8g fat

37g protein

I've used a few over the years and this one is pretty good, but I do agree food is the best source, obviously.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

I understand now mate, it increases in carbs from the milk because every 100ml of milk contains 5g carbs which are sugar, meaning a pint of milk has 28.4g carbs/ sugar.

My bad, I read it wrong.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Most mass gainers are s**t mate, typically poor quality cheap protein powders mixed with cheap wholesale sugary milkshake powder. Make your own shakes as per the recommendations above, it'll probably work out cheaper and it's healthier.


----------



## interloper393 (Nov 11, 2005)

my shake twice a day..

400ml full fat milk

scoop protein powder, chocolate

100g oats

25ml evol

blend for 30 secs...

calories is 905


----------



## arnold reeves (Aug 14, 2019)

Most mass gainers (not all) are basically crap theyre full of sugar just make your own with whey or cassien protein peanut butter and a bannana or whole foods along them lines (oats carbs almonds fats ) things like that calorie dense foods buy a blender bin the weight gainer hope this helps


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

A thread on 500/1k cal shakes would be useful! I need me a blender. I currently get around 1200k cals from 2 shakes a day. I know the mass gainer is shite but it's easy to get down and cheap cals.


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

When i'm adding size i drink 2L of gold top milk per day.

38g of protein per bottle and about 830 calories each also.

Plus it tastes great.


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

Tins of full fat rice pudding are great for gaining weight too, and delicious.


----------



## 90055 (Sep 7, 2019)

Personally I am not a big fan of these mass gaining products. If you take a look at the nutrition label majority of them have pretty poor macronutrient content.

Lots of refined sugars and poor quality fats with low amount of protein.

I'd rather suggest to make your own. Not only is it a lot cheaper option but also much much healthier.


----------



## captinsaveapump (Oct 27, 2018)

Optimum nutrition mass gainer 1200 calories is the truth, I tried bulk powders and monster mass but non come close to ON


----------



## Mason Hunter (Jul 27, 2019)

I like Bodybuilding Warehouse Performance Mass as it doesn't cause GI issues and they have discounts often, many of the cheaper weight gainers are packed with sugar while premium brands as such as Optimum Nutrition is expensive for the amount of powder you get.


----------

